

We've All Got a List - xs_kid
http://ashedryden.com/blog/weve-all-got-a-list

======
overgard
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy)

This sort of thing always turns out well.

~~~
matdesigner
lol. totes like that, bro.

~~~
Tohhou
Ah, an SRS poster.

------
vezzy-fnord
Public Open Source Developer Blacklist, major version 4, minor version 2,
revision 6:

Entry #846: Guy McGee. Offense: Rejecting a commit that consisted of nothing
but changing two gendered pronouns. Notes: Vehement sexist, may be dangerous.
Projects: Works on GenericWebStartup.

\-----------------

Yeah, I can see how this could quickly devolve. Even if the initial intentions
are benevolent, if someone truly committed something as serious as sexual
assault, they would be assigned into an already existing sex offenders'
registry. On the other hand, "dismissiveness towards someone in a marginalized
group" is something very vague and can be abused easily by people harboring
personal vendettas.

The end result? People self-censoring on an unprecedented level.

------
Tohhou
In other words, never talk with people who self identify as ideologue
extremists.

------
knowitall
It's all just about wanting power. Such a list would be a nifty device.

Edit (there was one upvote before I wrote this): Another issue: could such a
list enable people to sue for getting a job, on the grounds that they had been
discriminated against for being on the list?

Actually one reason I am opposed to feminism is that they seem to reject the
notion that I should be able to decide who I like or not by myself (and it's
not that I dislike people because of their gender or race - it's just a basic
principle that I want to be in power of my own mind, thank you very much). Now
they turn that on it's head - of course, not liking people is OK, if it's the
feminists who do the not liking.

Edit 2: another thing, she should read some books by Dan Ariely. Turns out the
"rational theory of crime" (claiming people commit crimes because they are
unlikely to be caught or punished) does not explain things very well. Iirc
people commit crimes because they can rationalize that they are still good
people if they do so, for example they might feel they somehow deserve it,
they see others doing it so they feel entitled to it, too, stuff like that.

~~~
abraininavat
Um, what? I think your definition of "feminism" is a bit flawed. Could you
explain which part of feminism rejects the notion that you decide who you
like?

~~~
knowitall
In a way that is the essence of political correctness, it tries to establish a
general law for your preferences. The article here is a case in point - it's
not enough that everybody has their own list, now there has to be a public
list, under control of the feminists.

Of course feminism has more aspects than that, I don't define feminism in that
way.

~~~
abraininavat
Feminism is about how people are treated, not about who you like. No one cares
who you like.

By the way, what is with this "the feminists" bullshit? It's not a society.
People of all walks of life, who believe that women deserve the same respect
and rights men do, call themselves feminists. It is a sure sign of a small
mind to go around blaming shit on supposedly homogeneous and insidious groups
like "the feminists," "the communists," or "the homosexuals."

~~~
knowitall
They want to determine who I hire, or who I am attracted to (the subgroup of
feminists who campaign against certain beauty ideals).

As for "the feminists", it's true that some people who haven't really given it
much thought call themselves feminists (they think they fight for equality). I
don't really blame them.

But I have followed feminism for a while now and I think there is a group you
can call "the feminists". For starters, even the people you mention ("women
deserve the same respect") tend work on the basic assumption that women get
less respect and generally receive the shorter end of the stick in society (or
in other, more common words, women are victims).

Never mind that "they" tend to generalize about men and "masculinity" in much
the same way as you claim nobody should about feminists.

And why would anybody have to call themselves a feminist if they were merely
for equality? It seems fair that if you call yourself a feminist, certain
prejudice is applied to you.

~~~
PavlovsCat
> the basic assumption that women get less respect and generally receive the
> shorter end of the stick in society

That's not really an assumption, that's just a cold, hard, documented fact.
And, for most women, first-hand experience. Just one example:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Male–female_income_disparity_in...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Male–female_income_disparity_in_the_United_States#Explaining_the_gender_pay_gap)

~~~
knowitall
I've read lots of papers explaining the wage gap. The wikipedia article is too
long for me to read right now, but thanks for pointing it out. I may update it
if applicable.

Also what you don't take into account is that "wage gap" is not an arbitrary
measurement. It is picked specifically to make women look like victims. You
could also measure "time spent with friends and family instead of working" or
"life expectancy" or "probability to die on the job" instead and men would
look like the victims.

Another thing I wonder is how many of the wage gap studies take into account
that typically income in a marriage is split equally. So a woman's wage in a
job might be less than her husbands, but her effective income is the same.

Furthermore, might it be a privilege that women don't need to worry about
money as much as men.

Just a few things to think about. Actually I think statistics like the wage
gap are interesting. Something is going on, but it is probably not what
feminists think. It's worthy of study, but feminism is not open to study or
science - the only allowed result is "women are the victims". Typically the
wage gap papers stop when they have identified the wage gap. Then they blurt
out "see, it's discrimination" and no further investigation is attempted.

